# Smith & Wesson SD9 VE



## Chrisacus (Dec 8, 2016)

I have this S&W SD9 that my son gave to me and I cannot get it to fire. Also I am having an issue with field stripping it so I can't see if there is something going on inside. The chamber is catching on something internally when i try to slide it off the base. It only moves about 3/4" before it stops. Is there any way that I can get this apart to see what is wrong with it? 
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know if you have the owner manual its available here:
https://www.smith-wesson.com/customer-service/owners-manuals


----------



## guardjim (Nov 4, 2011)

Cait43 is correct. When in doubt check the owners manual.


----------

